# OT: Whatsapp-Alternative

## Finswimmer

Hi,

WhatsApp ist mir schon lange ein Dorn im Auge. Auch wenn ich da keine sicherheitsrelevanten Daten mit austausche, gefällt es mir nicht, dass es so unsicher sein soll.

Und seit dem Aufkauf von Facebook wird mein Gefühl nicht besser..

Nun hat z.b. SPON als Alternative Threema vorgeschlagen.

Da stößt mir dann auch sauer auf, dass das nicht OpenSource ist und keiner die Verschlüsselung überprüfen kann. Das ist zumindest meine Befürchtung. Gerne lasse ich mich eines besseren belehren.

Theoretisch kann die Verschlüsselung ja super funktionieren, aber die App erzeugt vor dem Verschlüsseln eine Kopie und schickt die an den Server.

Wie kann also sichergestellt werden, dass die App nur das macht, was sie vorgibt?

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen oder ist meine Idee zu paranoid? Ich möchte nur vermeiden, dass ich von einem System auf ein anderes, nicht viel besseres, System wechsle.

Viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

## cryptosteve

Nein, Deine Einstellung ist nicht zu paranoid. Trotz allem bin ich ein Fan von Threema, da es auch für "Zivilisten" (nicht-Geeks) funktioniert und einfach einen runden Eindruck macht.

Zudem halte ich die Schrei nach OpenSource für ziemlich unsinnig, wenn das ganze auf Android als Plattform läuft. 

Bislang war ich mit meiner Familie so ziemlich alleine bei Threema, in den letzten zwei Tagen sind ein paar Handvoll Kontakte hinzugekommen und ein paar weitere werde ich Anfang nächster Woche noch überreden. Mein WhatsApp-Account schreit zum 13.03.2014 wieder nach Verlängerung und voraussichtlich werde ich ihm den Gefallen nicht tun.

Und noch ein kurzer Link in eigener Sache, falls es jemanden interessiert: http://blog.crashmail.de/archives/381-Warum-Threema-fuer-mich-trotzdem-eine-Alternative-zu-WhatsApp-ist.html

----------

## Erdie

Was ist mit Telegram?

----------

## Fijoldar

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zudem halte ich die Schrei nach OpenSource für ziemlich unsinnig, wenn das ganze auf Android als Plattform läuft.

 

Sehr guter Punkt!

Ich selbst habe nie Whatsapp genutzt. Habe mir jetzt aber mal Threema gegönnt und bin damit soweit auch zufrieden. 100%ige Sicherheit wird man nie hinbekommen. Daher halte ich die gebotene Leistung für ausreichend.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

zum Thema WhatsApp und Sicherheit: http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/02/crypto-weaknesses-in-whatsapp-the-kind-of-stuff-the-nsa-would-love/

----------

## misterjack

XMPP, was sonst  :Smile:  (Xabber kann auch OTR z.b.)

----------

## cryptosteve

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> XMPP, was sonst  (Xabber kann auch OTR z.b.)

 

Das Argument kommt immer wieder. Hast Du OTR schonmal im Zug benutzt? Wie ist das, wenn die Gegenstelle zum Zeitpunkt des verschlüsselten Verbindungsaufbaus nicht online ist?

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Was ist mit Telegram?

 

Kommt vom russischen Pendant zu Facebook (VKontakte) und ist kostenlos (was für mich in der Folge bedeutet, sie müssen ihr Geld irgendwie andersweitig verdienen (Werbung, Verkaufen von Daten, Erstellen von Profilen?). Klingt für mich nicht reizvoller als Threema.

Edit: Antwort an Erdie eingefügt

----------

## Finswimmer

Dass das System (Android) nicht sicher ist, ist ja eine andere Sache.

Mir geht es darum, ob man einer Closed-Software vertrauen kann, wenn sie sagt, dass sie die Nachrichten richtig verschlüsseln.

Natürlich kann man argumentieren, dass Facebook auch CS ist und viele nutzen es. Da weiß/vermutet man aber, was sie mit den Daten anstellen.

Ich möchte halt eine sinnvolle Alternative haben, die ich auch ruhigen Gewissens anderen empfehlen kann.

Und ich möchet nicht, dass ich in 2 Wochen dann wieder zurückrudern muss.

Momentan schwanke ich halt zwischen Threema und Telegram.

Threema ist deutlich transparenter bzgl. der Vertrauenswürdigkeit der Nutzer.

Telegram scheint zumindest eine gute Verschlüsselung zu haben. Aber nur im Secred Chat eine echte End-zu-End-Verschlüsselung.

Ansonsten haben sie wohl "nur" eine Verschlüsselung Server<->Client.

----------

## cryptosteve

Telegram kommt wohl vom russischen Facebook-Pendant Vkontakte. Das in Verbindung mit der Tatsache, das es kosternlos ist (wie verdienen die dann ihr Geld?) erscheint mir auch nicht sonderlich vertrauenswürdig.

Aber klar, ist letztlich immer ein Schritt ins ungewisse. Ist OpenSource aber auch, denn auch da gibts haufenweise Sicherheitslücken und falsche Implementierungen.

----------

## misterjack

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Argument kommt immer wieder. Hast Du OTR schonmal im Zug benutzt? Wie ist das, wenn die Gegenstelle zum Zeitpunkt des verschlüsselten Verbindungsaufbaus nicht online ist?
> 
> 

 

Man kann auch OpenPGP mit XMPP verwenden. Wo ist da das Problem?

----------

## cryptosteve

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Man kann auch OpenPGP mit XMPP verwenden. Wo ist da das Problem?

 

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll ...

----------

## Erdie

Naja, auch wenn man der Sache (Telegram) nicht wirklich vertrauen kann, würde ich das als Alternative sehen und zwar aus dem Grund, weil man dadurch eine gewissen Diversiät erhält und den Platzhirsch nicht noch weiter unterstützt. Ich habe eine ausgeprägte Aversion gegen Facebook.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe eine ausgeprägte Aversion gegen Facebook.

  Dito  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe schon ein paar mal versucht Leute zum Umstieg zur ein oder anderen alternativen Chat-Lösung zu bewegen. Da ich viel mit Nicht-Nerds kommuniziere muss die Software total einfach zu bedienen sein. Sobald man Leuten erklären muss, wie sie Kontakte hinzufügen können, ist der Umstiegswille schon vorbei - auch wenns für computeraffine Leute noch so einfach erscheint. Mit Threema und der Whatsapp Übernahme hats endlich geklappt viele zum Wechsel zu bewegen. Threema funktioniert mit der Telefonnr/Kontakte-abgleichen Funktion (optional) genauso einfach wie Whatsapp und hat mit den drei Punkten und Schlüssel scannen auch noch einen gewissen Nerdfaktor  :Wink: 

Gegen Telegram gibts einige Vorwürfe was deren Crypto betrifft. Ich bin aber nun wirklich kein Crypto-Experte und überlasse die Bewertung lieber anderen. 

Hier gibts auch einen interessanten Vergleich verschlüsselnder Messenger. Threema kommt da  ganz gut weg. 

 *Quote:*   

> Threema has introduced a unique validation feature in an attempt to assuage these concerns. The idea is that you can tell the application to log its encrypted payload, and then you can use some open source tools that they provide in order to independently verify that the payload has been encrypted properly using NaCl. 

 

Open Source wäre natürlich deutlich besser. Ich verstehe aber, wenn die Geld verdienen wollen.

----------

## Erdie

Bisher hatte ich noch gar kein Programm dieser Art auf  meinem Handy. Auch kein Social Media Gedöns. Erst durch die Whatsapp - Sensationsmeldungen bin ich auf die Idee gekommen mir Telegram zu installieren und habe meinem Sohn, der jüngst sein eigenes Handy bekam, dazu geraten das auch zu tun. Sonst hätte er sich nämlich Whatsapp installiert. Jetzt habe ich eine instant messenger auf meinem Handy und genau einen Chatpartner - meinen Sohn. Ich bin so alt, dass email meine Hauptkommunikations - Platform ist.

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte auch nie whatsapp da ich was dagegen hatte, dass die meine Kontake absaugen.

Threema wirbt zu mindest mit der Aussage " Made in Switzerland. ".

Die Geschichte dass der payload mitgeloggt werden kann, damit man das mal anschauen kann finde ich extrem vorbildlich!

Wobei letztendlich garantiert das nicht, dass die das noch mit dem "globalen" Schlüssel entschlüsseln können der irgendwie noch mit eingebaut ist.

Aber Grundsätzlich finde ich den Ansatz europäischer Software super! Das sollten wir weiter ausbauen.

Wobei, ob man die Schweizer jetzt noch als mehrheitlich europäisch einstufen kann, da kann man sich ja seit letzter Woche auch drüber streiten.

Aber allgemein finde ich den Ansatz so viel wie möglich so stark wie möglich zu verschlüsseln super.

Wie Bruce Schneier https://www.schneier.com/news-161.html schon festgestellt hat , ist die allgemeine Überwachung einfach zu leicht zu bewerkstelligen und schlicht weg zu billig.

Also: Verschlüsselt was ihr könnt und was ihr habt, auch die Kochrezepte!

Und wenn ihr sicher sein wollt tauscht einfach nicht übers Internet Daten aus.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Also: Verschlüsselt was ihr könnt und was ihr habt, auch die Kochrezepte!
> 
> Und wenn ihr sicher sein wollt tauscht einfach nicht übers Internet Daten aus.

 

Damit sprichst Du mir aus der Seele!

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi leute,

ich hab mir auch lange den kopf darüber zerbrochen, welche alternative ich für wathsapp verwende. Ich bin schlussendlich bei threema gelandet, da mir einige dinge wichtig sind. Ich hab mir die ganze FAQ durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass sie sehr viel über das verwendete konzept preisgeben. (muss natürlich nicht heissen, das es dann auch so ist.)

weiter gefällt mir die aussage, dass sie so wenig wie möglich benutzerinformationen speichern. Falls sie welche speichern auch nur so lange, wie wirklich nötig. Das handling der app gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem das einlesen der öffentlichen schlüssel einer anderen person, sowie die klassifizierung der vertrauenswürdigkeit in 3 kategorien. Auch das die synchronisation mit dem adressbuch vollig optional ist.

was für mich (als schweizer) ein weiterer grund ist, ist das die daten, falls sie dann wirklich gespeichert werden, auf einem server in der schweiz sind und auch den heisigen datenschutzbestimmungen unterworfen sind. 

[ot]

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das mit dieser abstimmung ist eine retourkutsche an die regierung, da sie uns versprochen haben, es werde nur eine gewisse anzahl an "fremdarbeitern" in der schweiz geben. fakt ist, dass es nun doppelt so viele sind, wie versprochen. dieser entscheid hat bei wenigen leuten den ursprung der fremdenfeindlichkeit, auch wenn es so rüberkommt. wir schweizer wollen halt immer unser eigenes süppchen kochen 
> 
> 

 

[/ot]

----------

## tazinblack

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

> hi leute,
> 
> ich hab mir auch lange den kopf darüber zerbrochen, welche alternative ich für wathsapp verwende. Ich bin schlussendlich bei threema gelandet, da mir einige dinge wichtig sind. Ich hab mir die ganze FAQ durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass sie sehr viel über das verwendete konzept preisgeben. (muss natürlich nicht heissen, das es dann auch so ist.)
> 
> weiter gefällt mir die aussage, dass sie so wenig wie möglich benutzerinformationen speichern. Falls sie welche speichern auch nur so lange, wie wirklich nötig. Das handling der app gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem das einlesen der öffentlichen schlüssel einer anderen person, sowie die klassifizierung der vertrauenswürdigkeit in 3 kategorien. Auch das die synchronisation mit dem adressbuch vollig optional ist.
> ...

 

Also das "Falls sie welche speichern auch nur so lange, wie wirklich nötig." gilt wohl auch für die Daten, welche die NSA speichert. Ist bloß ne Frage was man mit den Daten machen will.

[ot]

noch mal zum Thema Abstimmung in der Schweiz.

Vielleicht sollten wir in D auch nur Anzahl X Schweizer jeden Tag auf unsere Straßen lassen. Dann wärs auch nicht so voll auf unseren Straßen und die Straßen wären nicht so kaput   :Wink: 

Sorry, ist wohl auch etwas sarkastisch! Bitte nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen! 

Also mein Bekanntenkreis und ich können das in der Schweiz gerade jedenfalls nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Mal sehen was draus wird.

[/ot]

----------

## mvaterlaus

eigentlich habe ich das mit so kurz wie nötig auf folgenden FAQ eintrag bezogen:

 *threema.ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn Sie die Synchronisation verwenden, werden E-Mail-Adressen und Telefonnummern aus dem Adressbuch nur einwegverschlüsselt («gehasht») und zusätzlich mit SSL gesichert an unsere Server übertragen. Die Server halten diese Hashes nur kurzzeitig im Arbeitsspeicher, um die Liste der übereinstimmenden IDs zu ermitteln, und löschen sie sofort wieder. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt werden die Hashes oder die Ergebnisse des Abgleichs auf einen Datenträger geschrieben.
> 
> 

 

leider habe ich den abschnitt, mit kurzmöglichster spiecherung auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.

[ot]

nene, ist schon gut, ich mein, mir ists eigentlich egal. ich hab auch nicht abgestimmt. aber ich hab auch viele deutsche bekannte, die nun hier in der schweiz leben. und wie von mir schon versucht zu beschreiben, ist es eigentlich nicht aus fremdenfeindlichkeit zustande gekommen, sondern um der regierung zu zeigen, das man das volk nicht verschaukeln sollte.

von meiner sicht aus ist das grösste problem in der schweiz der pflege sektor (also krankenhäuser usw). Im krankenhaus in meiner region arbeiten fast 70% deutsche. und bitte versteht das nicht falsch, aber diese situation führt dazu, dass die krankenhäuser den job (lohntechnisch) nicht attraktiver machen müssen, sondern den gleichen lohn weiter zahlen können. für jemand der in deutschland lebt, mag der lohn echt gut sein, aber für jemanden der in der schweiz lebt, ist er viel zu knapp bemessen. und diese tatsache führt dazu, dass es immer weniger schweizerinnen und schweizer geben wird, die im pflegebereich eine ausbildung machen. somit sind wir auf ausländisches arbeitspersonal angewiesen. ist irgendwie ein teufelskreis.

ich hoffe jetzt nicht, dass sich jemand wegen meiner ausführungen beleidigt fühlt, denn das ist definitiv nicht meine absicht. übrigens noch zu den zahlen, es sind (nur deutsche) 800'000 die in der schweiz arbeiten. das sind 10% unserer gesammten bevölkerung, und da sind alle anderen nationalitäten nicht mit einberechnet.

[ot]

----------

## bell

Bei Telegram sehe ich gerade dass die App im F-Droid als GPLv2+ steht. Dem Client kann man also trauen, wenn jemand den Quellcode geprüft hat. 

Natürlich ist dort ein "Diese Anwendung bewirbt nicht freie Netzwerkdienste" Hinweis enthalten. Aber solange man keinen eigenen Netzwerkdienst betreibt, hat man immer dieses Problem. 

Generell ist meine Erfahrung dass Russische Internet-Unternehmen den Kunden mehr Freiheiten geben weil sie keine Angst vor dem Kunden haben. Siehe auch http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/20599/iptv-in-deutschland-eine-w-ste.html

Also wenn ich ein Chat-Tool auf meinem Android nutzen wollen würde, wäre Telegram die erste Wahl.

----------

## misterjack

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   Man kann auch OpenPGP mit XMPP verwenden. Wo ist da das Problem? 
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll ...

 

http://www.golem.de/news/imho-vorsicht-vor-falschen-krypto-versprechen-1402-104756.html - da setze ich lieber auf bewährte sachen und lach dann über die kommenden berichte über sicherheitslücken der whatsapp-alternativen.

----------

## Fijoldar

Ein Messenger bringt aber nur was, wenn den auch Freunde und Bekannte nutzen (können). OpenPGP mit XMPP mag zwar sicher sein, aber ganz bestimmt nicht massentauglich. Entscheidend wird hier der Komfort sein. Nur der Messenger, der sich am einfachsten bedienen lässt, wird eine Alternative für Whatsapp werden können. Und Threema ist auf dem besten Weg dahin.

----------

## misterjack

http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/02/google-kauft-whatsapp-konkurrenten.html

Zack, aufgekauft. Und nun?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Nun sind die bisherigen Inhalte immer noch verschlüsselt und beim Anbieter nicht einsehbar.

----------

## bell

Danke @misterjack, Du hast den Tag gerettet.

Zu Geil: Zitat der Google-Sprecherin  *Quote:*   

> ...Wir sind lediglich an den Daten interessiert.

 

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *bell wrote:*   

> Zu Geil: Zitat der Google-Sprecherin  *Quote:*   ...Wir sind lediglich an den Daten interessiert. 

 

Und mir stellt sich die Frage, wie verschlüsselt verschlüsselte Daten sind

----------

## misterjack

einen hab ich noch  :Smile: 

http://www.hornoxe.com/wp-content/picdumps/picdump352/thumbs/thumbs_picdump352_047.jpg

----------

## mvaterlaus

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/02/google-kauft-whatsapp-konkurrenten.html
> 
> Zack, aufgekauft. Und nun? 
> ...

 

boah hast du mich erschreckt. aber zum glück:

 *threema.ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Has Threema really been sold to Google?
> 
> Of course not. This was just a joke by the German satire website "Der Postillon".
> ...

 

----------

## tazinblack

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

>  *Fijoldar wrote:*   
> 
> http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/02/google-kauft-whatsapp-konkurrenten.html
> 
> Zack, aufgekauft. Und nun? 
> ...

 

Das war aber mal gemein!

Würde sich die Open Source Welt nicht an der Vielfalt verzetteln, gäbs da bestimmt auch mehr gute Alternativen.

So viel Aufwand kann das ja wohl nicht sein einen Ende-Ende-verschlüsselten Messengerdienst auf die Beine zu stellen.

Und mittels ner kleinen Werbeleiste und alternativ ner günstigen werbefreien Version gäbs da bestimmt auch was zu verdienen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe meinen WhatsApp-Account übrigens mittlerweile gelöscht und bin damit (gefühlt) neben meiner Tochter der einzige, den ich kenne, der das getan hat.

Ich habe jetzt ausschließlich Threema und meine Kontaktliste dort ist um einiges kleiner, allerdings auch spürbar hochwertiger. So war das auch ein willkommener Anlaß, gleich mal das Adressbuch auszudünnen.  :Smile: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Ich habe meinen WhatsApp-Account übrigens mittlerweile gelöscht und bin damit (gefühlt) neben meiner Tochter der einzige, den ich kenne, der das getan hat.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt ausschließlich Threema und meine Kontaktliste dort ist um einiges kleiner, allerdings auch spürbar hochwertiger. So war das auch ein willkommener Anlaß, gleich mal das Adressbuch auszudünnen. 

 

"Gelöscht" klingt so nach "jetzt haben die meine Daten nicht mehr".

Ich denke die halten weiterhin eine Kopie deines Adressbuchs vor.   :Confused: 

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Dilbert als sein Rechenzentrum runter brennt und er kein Backup hat.

Ist aber nicht so schlimm, da er dann den zuständigen Geheimdienst mit 3 Buchstaben hackt und sich dort seine Daten wieder holt.   :Laughing: 

<paranoid>

Übrigens: Das sieht zwar nach einer Ente aus, dass Threema von Google gekauft worden ist, aber letztendlich steht das auch nur im Internet.

Vielleicht haben die ja schon immer zu google gehört ?!?

Es gab auch schon Leute, die WhatsApp direkt dem Geheimdienst zugeordnet haben.

Mit dem Verkauf würde das bedeuten, dass die jetzt nochmal eben ~ 20 Mrd für anderweitige Überwachung hätten oder was die sonst so machen .

</paranoid>

Bin ja mal gespannt, was aus der Klage des CCC wird. Ich hoffe das wird nicht wieder  im Sande verlaufen.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> "Gelöscht" klingt so nach "jetzt haben die meine Daten nicht mehr".
> 
> Ich denke die halten weiterhin eine Kopie deines Adressbuchs vor.   

 

Na, so naiv bin selbst ich nicht ...

Zu Deinen sonstigen paranoiden Gedanken bleibt mir nur zu sagen, dass man bei Nutzung eines Smartphones natürlich sowieso hoffnungslos verloren ist. Das gleiche gilt für herkömmliche Teilhabe am öffentlichen Leben übrigens genauso.

----------

## slick

Mal so einen ganz klein wenig OT-Hinweis hierzu: Ich benutze Cyanogenmod. Braucht man nur das passende Smartphone für. Dort gibt es eine sehr fein garnulierbare Datenschutzoption. Da kann man jeder App (fast) alle Rechte einzeln entziehen. Die Frage ist ob es Sinn macht dem Messangern den Zugriff aufs Adressbuch zu verwehren oder Google-Maps den auf den Standort, aber möglich ist es, auch bei System-Apps. Auch loggt das mit welche App welche Rechte wie oft benutzt hat. Im aktuellen Google Android gibts diese Option nicht mehr, Cyanogenmod baut sie aber wieder ein.  :Wink:  Seeehr praktisch.

----------

## cryptosteve

Doch, die Option kann man auch unter nativ KitKat 4.4 nutzen (früher möglicherweise auch, vorher hatte ich sie mir allerdings nie angesehen). Dafür gibt es ein Zusatztool, um die Optionen grafisch zugänglich zu machen. Ich habs getestet und empfand es eher unübersichtlich.

Vor längerer Zeit gabs mal so ein (zweifelhaftes?) schickes Chinesen-Tool dafür, das tat hier (augenscheinlich) ganz gut. Stimmt, LBE hieß das Teil. Wurde leider irgendwann nicht mehr aktualisiert.

----------

## Fijoldar

Um nochmal auf die Ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen. Edward Snowden empfielt TextSecure¹. Und der muss es ja eigentlich wissen  :Wink: . Ich habe es mir mal angeschaut und es gefällt mir ganz gut. Es integriert im Gegensatz zu anderen Messengern auch die SMS Funktion. D.h. man braucht nicht mehrere Programme gleichzeitig nutzen. Leider gibt es die App bisher nur für Android.

¹http://derstandard.at/1392687872227/Snowden-lobt-Krypto-Apps-TextSecure-und-RedPhone

----------

## slick

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> ... die Option kann man auch unter nativ KitKat 4.4 nutzen ...

 

Noch! http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Android-verbietet-Nutzern-Kontrolle-ueber-App-Rechte-2065505.html

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

insgesammt ist Android ja leider offen wie ein Scheunentor, so dass es wenig bringt sich nur um eine App zu kümmern, ihr Rechte zu entziehen oder so. Auch die ptp Kommunikation ist schön und gut; wenn aber andere Apps zugriff auf diese Inhalte und Protokolle im nachhinein erhalten wars auch nix.

M.e. geht hier   Samsungs Knox  einen interessanten Weg. Mit eigenem SE-Linux Container, eigenen Apps usw. usw. Wenn man dort noch für private Zwecke TextSecure und RedPhone ( beide Kostenpflichtig) sowie  Steganos Online Shield 365 unterbringen könnte, wäre das schon ein Riesenschritt. Steganos ist (noch) mit 500 MB/ Monat kostenlos.

Mann hätte dann ein privates, sicheres (Knox) Telefon und ein für google und alle anderen Datensammler öffentliches Telefon. Die können sich dann gegenseitig abhören.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ah ich verzweifel aktuell bei dem Versuch ejabberd, also einen Jabberserver zu installieren. Die haben die Konfiguration wohl mal eben so geändert. Es gibt auch ein brandaktuelles ebuild-9999, das schon eine ganze Menge an Modulen mitbringt.

Doch wirklich geschafft den Server mit einer MYSQL Datenbank laufen zu lassen die dann die Passwörter der Nutzer nicht im Klartext speichert habe ich leider noch nicht. Drum zwei Fragen: 1. Habt ihr einen aktuellen JABBER Server am laufen?

2. Es gibt wohl auch kostenlose Open-Source Programme für Android die Jabber unterstützen. Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege kann man Jabber auch so einrichten das die Nachrichten verschlüsselt werden.

Ja ich weiß es ist nicht so bequem. Aber wenn es einmal läuft denke ich ist es die einfachste Methode verschlüsselte Nachrichten auszutauschen.

Nachtrag: Erlang-Konfigurationsdateien (ejabberd 14.x, mit .yml) sind schon eine besondere Erfahrung. Scheinbar wird dort auch Whitespace genutzt um die Parameter in einen unterschiedlichen Kontext zu setzen. Darauf war ich nicht vorbereitet. Auch waren es keine Einfachen Konfigurationsdateien, sondern sie definieren den Code welcher Erlang dann ausführt. Ein Syntaxfehler und das Programm startet nicht.

Ich will mich nicht beklagen. Mysql als alternative Datenbank zu nutzen grenzt dann schon in einem leicht erhöhten Aufwand. Man muss die Datenbank selber vorbereiten und Tabellen erstellen und die vielen Module von ejabberd anweisen die Datenbank zu nutzen. Wenn dann ein Eintrag/Modul nicht richtig Konfiguriert ist, benutzt der Server dann beide Datenbanken parallel. Daher bin ich bei Mnesia geblieben.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn das einmal steht und man den Nutzern erklärt hat wie man einen gpg Schlüssel erstellt und halbwegs sicher damit umgeht, ist das Ding wirklich eine gute Alternative. Vor allem weil mit gpg die Nutzer die Nachrichten untereinander Ende zu Ende verschlüsseln können. Da steht mein Test aber noch aus, es kann sein das die Smartphones da etwas langsam sind. Aber ich fühle mich schon viel besser, wenn diese Kontaktinformationen auf meinem eigenen Server/In meiner eigenen Datenbank liegen statt wie bei Whatsapp, Google oder Facebook. Auf deren Systemen und somit auch die unverschlüsselten Metadaten*.

*Welches Konto hat welche Freunde, welche Kategorien, ist wie oft Online... Ich weiß grad nicht ob die Nachrichten selber von Client zu Client übertragen werden.

----------

## tost

Ich verwende neben Threema auch surespot als OpenSource Alternative zu WhatsApp.

Einzig das Layout ist etwas miserable und es unterstützt keine Gruppenchats aber das ist für mich kein Problem.

https://surespot.me/

Grüße

----------

## Marlo

Hier gibt es eine seriöse Synopse von der Electronic Frontier Foundation.

Demnach muss ich auch ein klein wenig umstellen.   :Embarassed: 

https://www.eff.org/de/secure-messaging-scorecard

----------

## AmonAmarth

schön ist an Telegram auch das man es inzwischen in Verbindung mit Pidgin in form eines Plugins benutzen kann. Ich habe mal ein ebuild gebastelt und bisher funktioniert es:

```
# Copyright 1999-2013 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=5

EGIT_REPO_URI="https://github.com/majn/telegram-purple.git"

inherit git-2

IUSE=""

DESCRIPTION="Pidgin plugin for Telegram"

HOMEPAGE="https://github.com/majn/telegram-purple"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

DEPEND="sys-libs/zlib

        dev-libs/openssl

        dev-libs/glib:2

        net-im/pidgin"

src_compile(){

        emake all

}

src_install() {

        insopts -m0755

        insinto /usr/lib64/purple-2/

        doins telegram-purple.so telegram-purple.so

        insinto /etc/telegram-purple

        newins tg-server.pub server.pub

}
```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=529908

Viel Spaß damit!

----------

## mv

Für Smartphones: RedPhone, TextSecure.

Leider haben beide den Nachteil, dass sie prinzipbedingt nur auf Smartphones laufen (da die Telefonnummer die ID ist).

Wurde hier schon Tox erwähnt? Hat den Nachteil, dass es bisher nur auf Linux vernünftige Clients gibt (kein Windows, kein Smarphone - zwar gibt es theoretisch Clients für Smartphones, praktisch laufen die aber nicht).

Äußerst interessant scheint mir Bleep zu sein: Da scheint es bisher außer auf Linux vernünftige Clients zu geben (Windows, OSX, Smarthphones). Für Linux soll aber ein Client kommen. Weiß jemand Genaueres darüber?

----------

